

Animations in Swift - normanv
http://mathewsanders.com/animations-in-swift-part-two/

======
monkey_slap
Really cool! I'd argue that Swift doesn't really have much to do with this,
more "Animations in iOS".

You brought up a couple of neat concepts that I wasn't aware of, especially
"UISystemAnimation.Delete".

~~~
mathewsanders
Yeah, you're right.

The main goal was try and introduce these APIs to designers, since there seems
to be a current of interest around designers getting excited about learning
Swift.

------
mathewsanders
Thanks for submission!

I've had some feedback that I've made a bit of a mess with casting when trying
to calculate a random number - would appreciate any best practices or thoughts
on that...

[https://gist.github.com/mathewsanders/82311409978066b02932](https://gist.github.com/mathewsanders/82311409978066b02932)

~~~
LinaLauneBaer
arc4random_uniform

~~~
mathewsanders
you're right, in my example arc4random_uniform works perfectly and unlike
rand() you don't have to seed.

delay = NSTimeInterval(arc4random_uniform(900)+100) / 1000

Not sure why I didn't do that in the first place...

------
sdegutis
This just feels like more proof that Swift will be nominally better than ObjC
for the next 5 years, until Apple's APIs are (re?)written to make use of
reasonable Swift idioms.

Also, this is the community's periodic reminder that not all ObjC (and soon
Swift) is iOS; people still write (and use! imagine that!) OS X apps.

